# New Nox Arcana album (and song samples)



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The final album of the Winter trilogy, _Winter's Majesty_, comes out December 15. http://www.noxarcana.com/wintersmajesty.html


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Garth. Will have to check it out.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You're very welcome, Saruman. The Winter ones are some of my favorite albums by Nox Arcana.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

already ordered mine.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Will definitely be adding this one to my NA collection !


----------

